# Help from Percussionists - Porgy and Bess Xylophone



## cachow6

I recently performed an orchestral arrangement of Gerswhin's Porgy and Bess, playing the xylophone part. As many of you might know, Porgy and Bess contains a monster xylophone solo. However, in this arrangement, it had only an abbreviated version of the entire solo. Inspired, I decided to learn the full solo, as is truly one of my favorite xylophone parts. However, I am having a very difficult time finding the part (without purchasing every other part for the symphony as well).

Would anybody happen to know where I can purchase/obtain solely this xylophone part?


----------



## handlebar

Possibly here:

http://www.penders.com/search.php?query=xylophone+porgy&x=0&y=0

This music store is located a few miles south of me and they have a wonderful warehouse of sheet music. I buy scores there sometimes.

Hope it helps.

Jim


----------



## halfasemitone

Transcribe it.


----------

